# lol at the mods here



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

boom


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, you have received -588930 reputation points from Curt James.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Insulting a mod. Stick to Anything Goes for a bit. Friendly advice.

Regards,
Curt James


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS* 
_SO MODS ARE BETTER THAN REG PEOPLE? THE GUYS JOURNAL SUCKS..ITS A STATEMENT OF FACT...YOU ARE A CASUAL TRAINER BUT A GREAT LOGGER...YOU HAVE A FINE EXAMPLE OF WHAT A JOURNAL SHOULD BE_

You're heading the same direction as what got you banned on MD is my guess. I'm not the only one taking notice. I'm advising you to stfu.

Mods aren't better than "regular" people, but they do reserve the right to infract you for saying they or their journals suck.

And, hey, fuck what you think of my journal.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

skinny little bullied pieces of human shit like curt always abuse power when its given to them...how the fuck a guy who admits to not even working out has a position as mod on a bbing site ill never understand


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

i reported the mods post cause i got infracted for our exchange...im sure he didnt...here is cjames response
the mod called me a bitch...but thats ok i guess


Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS* 
_SO *ONLY MY POST ARE GETTING LOOKED AT?*_

Yes.

See how this works? lol


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2012)

You're learning.

Now keep your negativity to AG and you're golden. Start shit with members and mods elsewhere and it's on.

Also:

I'm back in the gym, **** for brains.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i reported the mods post cause i got infracted for our exchange...im sure he didnt...here is cjames response
> *the mod called me a bitch...but thats ok i guess*
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you're a *****. Anything else? lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

they see how yall operate


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

Someone need to come at me bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

you dont say anything


----------



## Deity (Jan 15, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Well, you're a *******. Anything else? lol


 Has prince been screwing with the filter again?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i reported the mods post cause i got infracted for our exchange...im sure he didnt...here is cjames response
> the mod called me a bitch...but thats ok i guess
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, youre regularly reporting posts like a whining bitch . . . take Curts advice already and stop pissing off your superiors


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

no i dont try again....when i get infracted for what another is doing also(ONLY CAUSE THEY TATTLED FIRST) ...then i try to make a point....odd all the skinny nontraining mods ganging up on people


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

This tranny pic will cheer you up! It always makes me happy.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This tranny pic will cheer you up! It always makes me happy.


 

^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no i dont try again....when i get infracted for what another is doing also(ONLY CAUSE THEY TATTLED FIRST) ...then i try to make a point....odd all the skinny nontraining mods ganging up on people



Cry me a river buttercup.... I only infract for the amusement factor, but there's nothing sadder than seeing a fatman cry...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can attest to that……………not funny Captn, not funny……..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

i'm jealous curt has such a powerful neg ability. -588930


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm jealous curt has such a powerful neg ability. -588930


 
Mine is bigger


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 16, 2012)

The asshole ruins every god damned thread in this place anymore.   Fuckers been crying like a 12 year old girl with a skinned up knee for weeks over some stupid contest.

Ban the fuck already.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The asshole ruins every god damned thread in this place anymore. Fuckers been crying like a 12 year old girl with a skinned up knee for weeks over some stupid contest.
> 
> Ban the fuck already.


 
Every school needs a snot-nosed fat fuck to make fun of


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would have to admit i have had a quite few days, uncontrollable sobbing and a steady course of sleeping pills has helped. i have come to the realisation that there are things you cant control. The Captn posses’s a epic amount of power and will ban anyone who questions his power, i suggest we all bow down to the cock muncher and suck his johnson……..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I would have to admit i have had a quite few days, uncontrollable sobbing and a steady course of sleeping pills has helped. i have come to the realisation that there are things you cant control. The Captn posses???s a epic amount of power and will ban anyone who questions his power, i suggest we all bow down to the cock muncher and suck his johnson??????..


 
Yes, we all saw your lamenting over at md


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 16, 2012)

Fags


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

KOS fucks up more threads than Madmann, constantly attacking people because they are not fat fucks like him. In his world if you're not 85 pounds overwieght you don't work out. Well fatboy, not everyone wants to be 85 pounds overwieght, but they still go to the gym. You think that you are so strong but in reality your first rep of the day is getting all that lard out of bed. Curt James is one of the most straight up people on this board and the Captn' certainly has his place in anything goes and is needed there. In stead of attacking everyone else you might want to attack that ever expanding waiste line of yours.....


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 16, 2012)

When you find yourself in an argument with a new person everyday, you have to start asking yourself about your attitude, and realize maybe it's not them.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Hi, you have received -588930 reputation points from Curt James.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Learn that some people aren't worth your time and move on.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KILLEROFSAINTS*
> _SO MODS ARE BETTER THAN REG PEOPLE?_



A couple of things...

Flaming isn't tolerated much in other sections because that's not what they're for. It's what AG is for. Even OC, to an extent.

Also, unless it's changed since I was a mod, they don't get paid anything. They mod the forums for free. That earns them a bit of respect. Also, some of the mods for the other sections don't come into AG or OC because they're not here for that sort of stuff.

So, in short: don't flame, especially mods, in other sections.

If you just play by that simple rule, you'll be fine.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2012)

Killerofsmorgasboards get owned by CJ again! I vote KOS makes a video of him sucking his own tit with i love CJ written across his massive belly, while his wife crams a giant candy cane up his ass. Or he gets banned i know exle and kutuluu would love it as he almost looks like a tranny


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

the level of ownage in this thread is legendary. Never have I seen such beautifully crafted insults in one place and from different people. You guys deserve this:


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> the level of ownage in this thread is legendary. Never have I seen such beautifully crafted insults in one place and from different people. You guys deserve this:



You deserve this: , for another awesome avatar.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

so you guys are cool with the trinity of skinny mods abusing there power....awesome


this morning juggy infracted me for something HE SAID----he also claimed to be 230 8% FAT WHICH IS CLEARLY NOT THE CASE----YOU GUYS DONT LIKE ME IM FINE WITH THAT----I JUST WANT THE RIGHT TO NOT LIKE YOU BACK


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

KOS did you notice people being nice and supportive in your journal instead of saying omg you're so out of shape you look disgusting, i can't believe your wife let's you touch her? you're so out of shape it makes sense now why you  don't see that she is far from fit and her back shot shows way too much fat for you to be so proud of it? the problem with your training seems to be you work out with a fork too fucking much. no. cuz journals are a place for respect and encouragement not shitting on other members even if in your opinion you have valid points. all the points i just made are facts but i'd get an infraction if i put them in your journal. stop fucking whining. less crying more training fat boy. you might be strong but you're a fat slob and it's fucking ridiculous to hear you criticizing others on here for anything given your current condition.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so you guys are cool with the trinity of skinny mods abusing there power....awesome
> 
> 
> this morning juggy infracted me for something HE SAID----he also claimed to be 230 8% FAT WHICH IS CLEARLY NOT THE CASE----YOU GUYS DONT LIKE ME IM FINE WITH THAT----I JUST WANT THE RIGHT TO NOT LIKE YOU BACK


I didn't say anything bad about you, I just spoke my piece.

I don't think the mods are that harsh unless you push them. I'm one of the most outspoken and caustic people here, yet they don't lay into me.


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


>



The Jacked&Tan Justin Beiber?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> KOS did you notice people being nice and supportive in your journal instead of saying omg you're so out of shape you look disgusting, i can't believe your wife let's you touch her? you're so out of shape it makes sense now why you  don't see that she is far from fit and her back shot shows way too much fat for you to be so proud of it? the problem with your training seems to be you work out with a fork too fucking much. no. cuz journals are a place for respect and encouragement not shitting on other members even if in your opinion you have valid points. all the points i just made are facts but i'd get an infraction if i put them in your journal. stop fucking whining. less crying more training fat boy. you might be strong but you're a fat slob and it's fucking ridiculous to hear you criticizing others on here for anything given your current condition.



im supportive in journals ....just not silver backs cause he was making amockery of the training section


if someone wanted to call me fat and too lazy to do cardio that would be acurrate...not mean or spiteful ....just plain old reality


journals are for support sure....but not lies an blowing smoke up each others asses


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

when i saw your pic in your journal i was repulsed. this guy immediately came to mind








you don't look more than a couple meals away from this. did i SAY that there? no. even after the comments you made at me. learn the ropes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im supportive in journals ....just not silver backs cause he was making amockery of the training section
> 
> 
> if someone wanted to call me fat and too lazy to do cardio that would be acurrate...not mean or spiteful ....just plain old reality



people here have called me fat in anything goes and it was funny. i'm like no shit gee i wondered why calvin klein wasn't knocking on my door asking me to model. if it was in my journal it's not cool and not tolerated. that's just how it is here and it's not going to change.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

thats an exaggeration ....but your entitled to whatever you think


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

in your journal you're going to find that "you're fat" said as someone asking about your diet etc and giving you tips and support sharing their love of food making it hard for them to be rock solid. curt does work out and he's very concerned about fitness. as a mod he's been tolerant and tried helping even some of the most hated people on this forum fit in. no one is above anyone here we just know not to shit where we eat so to speak.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


>



this picture is more disturbing than tranny pics. it just seems *wrong* to see muscle on one of those pretty boy band type guys.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> in your journal you're going to find that "you're fat" said as someone asking about your diet etc and giving you tips and support sharing their love of food making it hard for them to be rock solid. curt does work out and he's very concerned about fitness. as a mod he's been tolerant and tried helping even some of the most hated people on this forum fit in. no one is above anyone here we just know not to shit where we eat so to speak.



evidently you are not even reading  the thread.....curt barely trains ,but he does....an there are pics an vids thru the whole thing....its a good journal....and cj is not a liar like most here


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

i read where you made nice comments about curt journaling. you just need to refrain from making caustic comments in some sections of the board but you can make a thread n comment all you want on what you think is bs in anything goes. lets say your wife didn't like anal. BUT she put one room in the house where ANYTHING GOES. stop crying you only get anal in that *one* room and enjoy it. not all sites give the assholes their own room.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

everyone has there own gripes but mine make me a whiner an infracted 


typical double standard shit


i dont like what he is saying lets shut him up!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

On a serious note: why do we have some of the mods we do?

The two journal leaders are weaker than most regular gym rats. All they do is dole out advice based on an article they read. Right now theyre on the 5/3/1 fad, what will it be next?

We need some real jerked and tan mofos in that bitch to get people motivated. Half of the journal participants half-ass their workouts and just go in there to chat.

One guy cant deadlift 405, and the other cant bench over 245.....
That section should just be refered to as "the lounge"
At MD one guy competes and looks good(no homo)
Another leader can deadlift 600lbs and bench 420 and is just a college student. that shit motivates you. When you know your leaders are doing it big, it inspires you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyone has there own gripes but mine make me a whiner an infracted
> 
> 
> typical double standard shit
> ...



no one is trying to shut you up at all just to get you to post the right stuff in the right section. it's a pretty easygoing place once you get that down.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

Who was that cat from M.D. who stole the gears and ran a shit log with no pics and no actual workouts, just constantly ran his cum dumpster while busting other's balls about thier V-taper? What was that losers name again.........anyone?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> On a serious note: why do we have some of the mods we do?
> 
> The two journal leaders are weaker than most regular gym rats. All they do is dole out advice based on an article they read. Right now theyre on the 5/3/1 fad, what will it be next?
> 
> ...



we have a section for suggestions.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when i saw your pic in your journal i was repulsed. this guy immediately came to mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow there is a lot going on in this thread, I shouldn't stay away as long as I do.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

Prince said:


>



You guys should just be thankful that this man is a good guy and puts up with the bullshit or alot of us would be


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)

bunch of savages.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

reddog309 said:


> who was that cat from m.d. Who stole the gears and ran a shit log with no pics and no actual workouts, just constantly ran his cum dumpster while busting other's balls about thier v-taper? What was that losers name again.........anyone?



 reddog309?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

Prince said:


> bunch of savages.



I'm sure KOS will misread that and think bunch of sausages


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

vortrit said:


> reddog309?



No not me, the fat hawaiain dude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

nohe.......master thief


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

there you go....


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 16, 2012)

Now this is good use of AG!  Great job KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sure KOS will misread that and think bunch of sausages



i do not like pork

i dont eat alot 

strange as that may seem.....i was meant to be huge....so i am....im only missing cardio


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont eat alot




lies! lies i tell you!!! 

have you ever wondered how hard it would actually be to really blow smoke up a person's ass? anyone who is strong enough to should be applauded. seems like usually the smoke wouldn't get to the intended place.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

one of the mods here has never benched 200...true story


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> lies! lies i tell you.



3000 cals would be a huge day for me....   


at 14 i looked decent at 210 to 230


and iwas already stronger than most here could ever be


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish I was as awesome as kos thinks he is


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

a lot of people here haven't benched 200 and a lot never will. a journal is about your own journey, goals, and abilities. we have a lot of members with bad backs and old injuries i'd rather they _didn't_ try and impress others with big lifts. has your back ever hurt so bad you can't even fuck and don't even care you can't cuz you can't think of anything but the pain? or have you ever dated anyone who did some dumb thing that had them living like a cripple the next few months which means no sex for you and a lot of listening to them piss n moan? we also have members who don't _care_ about the max weight they can lift just not feeling like a whale in the nude.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

bodybuilders have varied goals not all want to be ronnie coleman or lift like a power-lifter. i can't count the times i heard a goal of brad pitt in fight club. i doubt bp can bench 200.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I wish I was as awesome as kos thinks he is



who said im awesome


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Since this thread is founded on gay, I feel the need to make it better.








Ezskanken's avatar makes me think of this song:






YouTube Video


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> bodybuilders have varied goals not all want to be ronnie coleman or lift like a power-lifter. i can't count the times i heard a goal of brad pitt in fight club. i doubt bp can bench 200.



I'm stronger than Achilles?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who said im awesome



Nobody except you in almost every post you make


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one of the mods here has never benched 200...true story


 
I really hope there is no truth to this...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> bodybuilders have varied goals not all want to be ronnie coleman or lift like a power-lifter. i can't count the times i heard a goal of brad pitt in fight club. i doubt bp can bench 200.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> bodybuilders have varied goals not all want to be ronnie coleman or lift like a power-lifter. i can't count the times i heard a goal of brad pitt in fight club. i doubt bp can bench 200.



who said i am impressed by big lifts or powerlifting.....i am constantly bombarded by negative talk about my situation ....there are positives to being me


like being a reasonably lean 200 plus pounder at 14 years old

but in all seriousness if a man doesnt have some standards for strength i dont know how he can call himself a man 


women should be tiny and cute not men


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who said i am impressed by big lifts or powerlifting.....i am constantly bombarded by negative talk about my situation ....there are positives to being me
> 
> 
> like being a reasonably lean 200 plus pounder at 14 years old
> ...



who wipes your ass for you, or do you just walk around with shit paper hanging out of your xxx shorts?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Nobody except you in almost every post you make



but negative can be said at will



gotcha


only a spineless bitch wouldn't defend themselves


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I'm stronger than Achilles?



probably. if bp says he can bench 200 that smoke ain't getting up my ass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> who wipes your ass for you, or do you just walk around with shit paper hanging out of your xxx shorts?


268 today
waist is 39 inches....thats xl to xxl ....thanx
how bout you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> probably. if bp says he can bench 200 that smoke ain't getting up my ass.



tiger woods has claimed a 315 bench....thats pretty good for his size


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Killerofsmorgasboards get owned by CJ again! I vote KOS makes a video of him sucking his own tit with i love CJ written across his massive belly, while his wife crams a giant candy cane up his ass. Or he gets banned i know exle and kutuluu would love it as he almost looks like a tranny


 

Link to such pics or it never happened.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> only a spineless bitch wouldn't defend themselves



or someone with better things to do than cry about some comment on the internet made by a person they don't care about impressing or pleasing. sometimes it's just better to use your time and energy in a way that benefits you than try and change things you can't change.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL at all the *TROLLS* that come over from MD


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2012)

I just wanna know why it's so hard to believe that I'm 250lbs?

or that i'm 6'3

I don't wanna have to make video proving these two things god damnit!! i'll bust out my Drivers License!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol at the trolls already here----this is a kids site----with roids


----------



## twotuff (Jan 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I just wanna know why it's so hard to believe that I'm 250lbs?
> 
> or that i'm 6'3
> 
> I don't wanna have to make video proving these two things god damnit!! i'll bust out my Drivers License!!!


 


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

Deity said:


> Has prince been screwing with the filter again?



lol No. That's me self-filtering.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 268 today
> *waist is 39 inches....*thats xl to xxl ....thanx
> how bout you



You waist is 39 inches like my **** is 90 miles long. Gtfo with that noise.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I didn't say anything bad about you, I just spoke my piece.
> 
> I don't think the mods are that harsh unless you push them. I'm one of the most outspoken and caustic people here, yet they don't lay into me.



You've been here *forever *and have clearly earned that respect. You contribute interesting, informative, thought provoking posts.

If you post ****** in Open Chat or Sports I will delete as necessary. But as caustic as you can be you also balance it out with _posting excellence._


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> evidently you are not even reading  the thread.....*curt barely trains* ,but he does....an there are pics an vids thru the whole thing....its a good journal....and cj is not a liar like most here



You need to quit using me as an excuse to complain about other people, **** face. You got that? No. I'm sure you don't.

And what do you know about "barely trains"? Have another Krispy Kreme, *****. I'm doing a four-day split and training hard. It's all relative, though. What I consider hard might seem like a half-assed warm up for others. Regardless, I don't appreciate you putting my name in your posts.

You're a _fake polite_ jackass. As soon as someone nicks you _then _all the truth comes streaming out of your piehole.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

keep it coming Curt, If you ain't 268, you ain't shit......


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

Right. And I weigh 900 lbs. but my waist is 39.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

He does 60lb curls just scratching his head


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

if 47 was 39

Jimi Hendrix



Yeah, sing the song, Bro'

If the sun refuse to shine,
I don't mind, I don't mind,
If the mountains fell in the sea,
let it be, it ain't me.
Alright, 'cos I got my own world to look through,
And I ain't gonna copy you.

Now if 6 turned out to be 9,
I don't mind, I don't mind,
Alright, if all the hippies cut off all their hair,
I don't care, I don't care.
Dig, 'cos I got my own world to live through
And I ain't gonna copy you.

White collared conservative flashing down the street,

Pointing their plastic finger at me.
They're hoping soon my kind will drop and die,
But I'm gonna wave my freak flag high, high.
Wave on, wave on
Fall mountains, just don't fall on me
Go ahead on Mr. Business man, you can't dress like me.
Sing on Brother, play on drummer.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Since this thread is founded on gay, I feel the need to make it better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redemption Song will never fade!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> keep it coming Curt, If you ain't 268, you ain't shit......



who said that?   id take an in shape 220 over my fat 270 anyday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You waist is 39 inches like my **** is 90 miles long. Gtfo with that noise.



41 while taking a breath


39 tensed breath blown out....im the most open person here why would i lie


either way...in better shape at this weight than you 100 pounds lighter


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

my point is just the numbers we should care about are our own. work on you you can't do anything about the other guy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You need to quit using me as an excuse to complain about other people, **** face. You got that? No. I'm sure you don't.
> 
> And what do you know about "barely trains"? Have another Krispy Kreme, *****. I'm doing a four-day split and training hard. It's all relative, though. What I consider hard might seem like a half-assed warm up for others. Regardless, I don't appreciate you putting my name in your posts.
> 
> You're a _fake polite_ jackass. As soon as someone nicks you _then _all the truth comes streaming out of your piehole.



you being so nice till i disagreed with one of your mod buddies logging abilities....so who is butthurt closet faggot....you werent training at all till last week....i could just quote you.....sorry facts and reality get in your way.....oh no....a fat joke....the one thing you got on me






WELL YOU ARE 
FAT
SKINNY
WEAK
ALONE
OLD
CHILDLESS
UNPOPULAR IN REAL LIFE
SKINNIEST MOD ON BOARD
BOUT TO B JOBLESS
CLOSET HOMOSEXUAL
SCHMOE


BUT HEY CURT----HAPPY GUY IS FAT SO YOU WIN


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you being so nice till i disagreed with one of your mod buddies logging abilities....so who is butthurt closet faggot....you werent training at all till last week....i could just quote you.....sorry facts and reality get in your way.....oh no....a fat joke....the one thing you got on me



There's a reason why you were banned from the other site and getting infractions here.

It's not because your writing skills border on retarded. It's not because you eat lard. It's because you're an insecure douche bag that needs to try to make yourself feel better about being you by trying to put down others.

There is no exercise in the gym that's going to fix that.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you being so nice till i disagreed with one of your mod buddies logging abilities....so who is butthurt closet faggot....you werent training at all till last week....i could just quote you.....sorry facts and reality get in your way.....oh no....a fat joke....the one thing you got on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why do you even care?

You just go on and on about the same crap over and over. Grow up. Post some more nudes of your wife and stop running your flap.

The reason you're flamed is fairly obvious isn't it? Just let it go, all of it.

I have yet to hear anyone say a bad thing about Curt, here or on a different board. Well, Madman but they have their own issues, and therapy isn't working.

All of the infractions you've had in the past were reversed anyhow seeing that you cried like a bitch to Prince anyhow.  You would have been banned by now had that not taken place.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

talk about melts....curt has literally banned me and infracted me inAG he melted so hard.....lol at skinny non training faggots being mod....so he can get even with his childhood bullies


----------



## Rednack (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> There's a reason why you were banned from the other site and getting infractions here.
> 
> It's not because your writing skills border on retarded. It's not because you eat lard. It's because you're an insecure douche bag that needs to try to make yourself feel better about being you by trying to put down others.
> 
> There is no exercise in the gym that's going to fix that.


with a head as fat as kos's he'd need a double barrel to commit suicide..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Why do you even care?
> 
> You just go on and on about the same crap over and over.  Grow up.  Post some more nudes of your wife and stop running your flap.
> 
> ...



curt has started shit with me over two bords cause i encouraged him to train harder...you see his pms towrds me in op......people flame me cause they dont like what i have to say....i point out there lies and they cant stand it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Rednack said:


> with a head as fat as kos's he'd need a double barrel to commit suicide..



THAt is funny


----------



## Rednack (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> THAt is funny


don't tell that mexican looking ditch digging husband of yours or he'll think i'm flirting with you..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

this dude is 6ft1 230 8% FAT WITH29 inch waist


bwhaha.....guesss cuz hes a mod he can make any claim


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2012)

reddog309 said:


> i'm sure kos will misread that and think bunch of sausages


lol


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> curt has started shit with me over two bords cause i encouraged him to train harder...you see his pms towrds me in op......people flame me cause they dont like what i have to say....i point out there lies and they cant stand it


 

My point being, why do you care what people say?  This is the internet.  Your responses just show a lack of maturity.  You could easily ignore people whom you dislike, instead you do the opposite.

You remind me of a little kid who doesn't get their way.

People flame you because you're an ass about the way you go about things, nothing more.  AGAIN, this is the internet.  That is why their are e-lifts and such.  Get used to it. 

If Curt started something with you (which I doubt) there had to have been a reason.


----------



## Hench (Jan 16, 2012)

^Who's that? They'll look pretty decent after a good cutting cycle, much better than you anyway. 

Edit: heavy & ct got in before me, who that in the pic kos posted?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this dude is 6ft1 230 8% FAT WITH29 inch waist
> 
> 
> bwhaha.....guesss cuz hes a mod he can make any claim




all electrical plates are about the same height that one looks to go 3  times across the waist in the pic so i'm thinking 29" 30" is reasonable  to assume to be true. not being dried out can make a really low bf look  higher. did he say 8% contest ready or just 8% in pic? 

are you shit  talking other men on here so bad cuz you're insecure. it sure as hell  seems so and maybe i would be too if my wife was posting her asshole for  them to peer into. give it a rest.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> all electrical plates are about the same height that one looks to go 3  times across the waist in the pic so i'm thinking 29" 30" is reasonable  to assume to be true. not being dried out can make a really low bf look  higher. did he say 8% contest ready or just 8% in pic?
> 
> are you shit  talking other men on here so bad cuz you're insecure. it sure as hell  seems so and _*maybe i would be too if my wife was posting her asshole for  them to peer into.*_ give it a rest.


What's the chance you might...aww fuck it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> What's the chance you might...aww fuck it.



if you were my bf a private viewing and related activities would be fine


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you were my bf a private viewing and related activities would be fine


Done. I'm your bf now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Done. I'm your bf now.



* it looks a lot like that n it's very hard to blow smoke into.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> * it looks a lot like that n it's very hard to blow smoke into.


I'm still your bf.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Done. I'm your bf now.


Since she's yours... Can I borrow her?


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Since she's yours... Can I borrow her?


I think she's trying to get rid of me already. That was quick.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I think she's trying to get rid of me already. That was quick.



Wild hearts can't be tamed. 

Since I can't have her... What're you doing tonight?


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Wild hearts can't be tamed.
> 
> Since I can't have her... What're you doing tonight?


Shaving my back.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Shaving my back.


I don't think it's going to work out for us.

Now I see why LittleWing left you.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup. I'm a bear.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this dude is 6ft1 230 8% FAT WITH29 inch waist
> 
> 
> bwhaha.....guesss cuz hes a mod he can make any claim


 Not a chance in hell thats 8% That means he'd be peeled to the fucking bone at 215. Thats only 15lbs to lose. Look at the fat in his chest and stomach.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude, youre regularly reporting posts like a whining bitch . . . take Curts advice already and stop pissing off your superiors



I know, this cat is losing sleep over an internet forum.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you being so nice till i disagreed with one of your mod buddies logging abilities....so who is butthurt closet faggot....you werent training at all till last week....i could just quote you.....sorry facts and reality get in your way.....oh no....a fat joke....the one thing you got on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> There's a reason why you were banned from the other site and getting infractions here.
> 
> It's not because your writing skills border on retarded. It's not because you eat lard. It's because you're an insecure douche bag that needs to try to make yourself feel better about being you by trying to put down others.
> 
> There is no exercise in the gym that's going to fix that.



Hence the "look at my wife, ain't she hot? will you like me if I show you my wife's poon eh?"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

Bodybuilding.com - Anthony Human Dropped 39 Pounds Preparing For His First Competition.

7%


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> all electrical plates are about the same height that one looks to go 3  times across the waist in the pic so i'm thinking 29" 30" is reasonable  to assume to be true. not being dried out can make a really low bf look  higher. did he say 8% contest ready or just 8% in pic?
> 
> are you shit  talking other men on here so bad cuz you're insecure. it sure as hell  seems so and maybe i would be too if my wife was posting her asshole for  them to peer into. give it a rest.



I would have to be pretty insecure to resort to seek validation of my worth through exposing my wife online.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I don't think it's going to work out for us.
> 
> Now I see why LittleWing left you.


so much can happen here in the time it takes to walk the dog.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Not to make this about myself, but for comparison, this is me. I think Im at least 15% bf. AT LEAST. No dumbass caliper. Just based of everyones head-in-their-asses guess. Yes, I have no legs =)


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Bodybuilding.com - Anthony Human Dropped 39 Pounds Preparing For His First Competition.
> 
> 7%


 how did he measure it? looks smooth as a babies bottom.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2012)

Apparently some of that free gear you beg for is not bunk


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

You are less than that BigBen, and yes your legs are tiny compared to your chest and shoulder.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

Bodybuilding.com - Kailash Persaud Shed 62 Pounds And Stepped On Stage At Her First Figure Competition!

this is their example of 15%. i can't see it being that high.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> how did he measure it? looks smooth as a babies bottom.



therein lies the rub i think because visually it _doesn't_ add up. i think 3 different methods can give 3 different results n people aren't lying so much as using different methods. generally you're going to take your dr's word for it.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

oufinny said:


> You are less than that BigBen, and yes your legs are tiny compared to your chest and shoulder.


 for sure. I just started hammering away at them. Just never been motivated to train legs. Even my wife says Im top heavy =(
time to get me some legs like the captn =)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> I would have to be pretty insecure to resort to seek validation of my worth through exposing my wife online.


This. I can't begin to tell you how desperate that act is. I can't even fathom it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

i think it pays to think like a cannibal here. if you fillet a guy and it's hard to even _find_ the fat there's no way he's 15% bf.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> for sure. I just started hammering away at them. Just never been motivated to train legs. Even my wife says Im top heavy =(
> time to get me some legs like the captn =)


top heavy...she ment you have a bobble head in a nice way..


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Not to make this about myself, but for comparison, this is me. I think Im at least 15% bf. AT LEAST. No dumbass caliper. Just based of everyones head-in-their-asses guess. Yes, I have no legs =)








YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Rednack said:


> top heavy...she ment you have a bobble head in a nice way..


I do have a big dome piece. no denying that.


Gissurjon said:


> YouTube Video


LOL! If youre 12%, am I 6?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> KOS did you notice people being nice and supportive in your journal instead of saying omg you're so out of shape you look disgusting, i can't believe your wife let's you touch her? you're so out of shape it makes sense now why you  don't see that she is far from fit and her back shot shows way too much fat for you to be so proud of it? the problem with your training seems to be you work out with a fork too fucking much. no. cuz journals are a place for respect and encouragement not shitting on other members even if in your opinion you have valid points. all the points i just made are facts but i'd get an infraction if i put them in your journal. stop fucking whining. less crying more training fat boy. you might be strong but you're a fat slob and it's fucking ridiculous to hear you criticizing others on here for anything given your current condition.



OH SHIT! How did I miss this the first time around.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Not to make this about myself, but for comparison, this is me. I think Im at least 15% bf. AT LEAST. No dumbass caliper. Just based of everyones head-in-their-asses guess. Yes, I have no legs =)



Why are you all wet did you have polio as a child?


----------



## twotuff (Jan 16, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Why are you all wet did you have polio as a child?


 

He got sprayed with that special juice


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I do have a big dome piece. no denying that.
> 
> LOL! If youre 12%, am I 6?



My caliper would read you at 4%, I have the "make you feel good about yourself" brand.

No but honestly, my caliper reads 12-13, I know they are not that accurate but I had to post some number so I said "approx." 

Weather or not it looks like 12 or 20  is up to anybody's personal opinion and experience in how they themselves gain weight. I know people are looking at my stomach when they come to the conclusion of 17% but know that the caliper measurements for my chest and thigh have gone up next to none since the pic below


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

Have we finished here? 

Resolved all our issues, have we?

Is Azza back from his sabbatical? 

And what of the Bear Jew?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Have we finished here?
> 
> Resolved all our issues, have we?
> 
> ...



I am back and i am not chiming in. KOS knows my stance on being a whinging fat cunt!!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 41 while *taking a breath*
> 
> 
> 39 tensed *breath blown out*



How about _full Buddha_ relaxed and measured at the largest point? Rhetorical.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> either way...*in better shape* at this weight than you 100 pounds lighter



Define "in better shape".






Rockin the SpongeBob bandaid. And I believe _my _waist is 39 in that pic.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^^ who the funk is that unjerked one


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Not to make this about myself, but for comparison, this is me. I think Im at least 15% bf. AT LEAST. No dumbass caliper. Just based of everyones head-in-their-asses guess. Yes, I have no legs =)



I smell fowl on this picture, photo shop for sure. No way that someone that jerked on top can walk on those chicken legs. Big Benji do you forget to train legs every time you go to the gym?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> How about _full Buddha_ relaxed and measured at the largest point? Rhetorical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Interesting . .  nice can of worms opened right there!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2012)

it'd be interesting to take a pic with leg hair and same pose without and some oil on. i think hair hides some size and definition. and his legs would look bigger if the camera were more mid level. they aren't puny.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> ^^^^ who the funk is that unjerked one


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Interesting . .  nice can of worms opened right there!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


 I'v been waiting for someone to come at me bro...I'm baiting someone new...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I'v been waiting for someone to come at me bro...I'm baiting someone new...


 
Hi


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it'd be interesting to take a pic with leg hair and same pose without and some oil on. i think hair hides some size and definition.


So you're going to grow hair on your legs for a pic? Do eeet!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Mine is bigger


 I feel a negging coming on for both of you


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Hi


 what you mean Hi nigga


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

¡TOMA!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ¡TOMA!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt, you are the MOD of all MODS


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> what you mean Hi nigga


 Hi, Hello, Hey, How ya doin?

<3


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt is an internet God...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

little wing said:


> it'd be interesting to take a pic with leg hair and same pose without and some oil on. I think hair hides some size and definition. And his legs would look bigger if the camera were more mid level. They aren't puny.


 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Curt, you are the MOD of all MODS



And your generosity knows no bounds. 



heavyiron said:


> Curt is an internet God...



i r interwebz tuffguy! _grrr_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Curt is an internet God...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## Rednack (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> i r interwebz tuffguy! _grrr_


Sounds like you're full of shit to me...no pun intended


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^^ 39" waist






^^^^ 39" waist


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

Look at the gay-green-band-aid. I don't care who you are--that's fuc'n gay!


----------



## littlekev (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i do not like pork
> 
> i dont eat alot
> 
> strange as that may seem.....i was meant to be huge....so i am....im only missing cardio



Sad excuse......


----------



## Curt James (Jan 16, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Look at the gay-green-band-aid. I don't care who you are--that's fuc'n gay!



It's SpongeBob. 






Goes with my Calvin and Hobbes tattoo.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> It's SpongeBob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slightly less gay, but still gay.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ 39" waist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea cause that 2 year old pic is relevant


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> How about _full Buddha_ relaxed and measured at the largest point? Rhetorical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curt and Benj look quite ok, much better than KOS so KOS STFU!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 16, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Curt and Benj look quite ok, much better than KOS so KOS STFU!!!



cj and i have similar bodyfat but im 100pounds heavier .....there ya go


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cj and i have similar bodyfat but im 100pounds heavier .....there ya go



Curt doesn't have a narcissistic personality disorder though


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Curt doesn't have a narcissistic personality disorder though


 
i do but I have the right to because of being J.t&D


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cj and i have similar bodyfat but im 100pounds heavier .....there ya go



i very much doubt that KOS, you are delusional man. You saying that Curt weighs around 168? WTF, you are a very bad judge of BF also. You really need to re evaluate yourself, look in the mirror and be honest with yourself, you have nothing to compare to apart from fatties so you cant compare yourself to anyone else?????????.PERIOD, better still ask your wife she will tell you how fat you are


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i very much doubt that KOS, you are delusional man. You saying that Curt weighs around 168? WTF, you are a very bad judge of BF also. You really need to re evaluate yourself, look in the mirror and be honest with yourself, you have nothing to compare to apart from fatties so you cant compare yourself to anyone else?????????.PERIOD, better still ask your wife she will tell you how fat you are


 lol at you speaking


----------



## secdrl (Jan 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Since she's yours... Can I borrow her?



Take it easy, man! I'm working on her now...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at you speaking



typing actually, i dont speak at my computer i type, you have once again owned yourself??????..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

everyday you awake----------------------SELF OWNAGE


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyday you awake----------------------SELF OWNAGE



WTF???????????????..message for our kids, DONT DO CRACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

I bet my g/f is hotter than Fat Piggy KOS's wife


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I bet my g/f is hotter than Fat Piggy KOS's wife


 

Link to said pics?


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2012)

Pics huh?

I'd love to show her off, esp the sexy pics we took the other night, but i promised i'd never show anyone.

But maybe a few trusted ppl i can show


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cj and i have similar bodyfat but im 100pounds heavier .....there ya go



Actually CJ and I have similar bodyfat. You have similar bodyfat to CJ and Me combined.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> typing actually, i dont speak at my computer i type, you have once again owned yourself??????..



Azza is on fire...... Now where is my God damn in depth placebo review? Don't leave me hanging like that, i'm a placebo abusing addict


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Pics huh?
> 
> I'd love to show her off, esp the sexy pics we took the other night, but i promised i'd never show anyone.
> 
> But maybe a few trusted ppl i can show


----------



## vortrit (Jan 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Pics huh?
> 
> I'd love to show her off, esp the sexy pics we took the other night, but i promised i'd never show anyone.
> 
> But maybe a few trusted ppl i can show



And by a few trusted people do you mean everyone here at IM?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

if fat became ten times more valuable than gold and cj and kos were the same exact height with their current bodyfat still the percentage they are now.... and suddenly found themselves in a dead end alley *in posing trunks* up against a fat hunter with a loaded crossbow and *ONE* arrow... would kos be smart enough to know he would be the obvious choice? 

it's very weird to me how people cannot see what's in a mirror or know there are tubs of lard between their skin and meat. i can't imagine not knowing my fat is there or thinking my arms look exactly like a person with a lot more definition. 

please don't tell the fat hunters where i live.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

and i don't buy i was meant to be big so i am it's just liking food and giving yourself an out of the diet part of bodybuilding. i consider the people who really work that part of it to be doing a difficult part of TRAINING in what they eat to attain goals too. me and another female pmed about kos that he could get in good shape fairly fast that he's not that fat and he's strong as hell. the diet and cardio takes discipline and sacrifice and some just don't have what it takes to stick to that.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and i don't buy i was meant to be big so i am it's just liking food and giving yourself an out of the diet part of bodybuilding. i consider the people who really work that part of it to be doing a difficult part of TRAINING in what they eat to attain goals too. me and another female pmed about kos that he could get in good shape fairly fast that he's not that fat and he's strong as hell. the diet and cardio takes discipline and sacrifice and some just don't have what it takes to stick to that.


In his defense, he has lost a lot of weight since I 1st started interacting with him over at MD.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> In his defense, he has lost a lot of weight since I 1st started interacting with him over at MD.




Interacting


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 17, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Interacting


Your mind is in the gutter, Moses.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's very weird to me how people cannot see what's in a mirror or know there are tubs of lard between their skin and meat. i can't imagine not knowing my fat is there or thinking my arms look exactly like a person with a lot more definition.
> 
> please don't tell the fat hunters where i live.


 
You are not that much better than KILLEROFSANDWICHES.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

killerofsaints said:


> everyday i awake----------------------self ownage


 


killerofsaints said:


> i am unpopular.


 
yes sir.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> In his defense, he has lost a lot of weight since I 1st started interacting with him over at MD.



i'm only pointing stuff out because of how he's been with other members. he's not at a bad point to whip it into shape rather fast if he really works at it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> yes sir.



he's more popular than you are eddie.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he's more popular than you are eddie.


 
For the wrong reasons, both here and in his small town backwoods swamp hole.

And again that is not and has never been my name so get it out of your tiny mind.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> For the wrong reasons, both here and in his small town backwoods swamp hole.
> 
> And again that is not and has never been my name so get it out of your tiny mind.




Eddie, go back to playing Sonic on your first generation Sega because your 2 dads will be home soon with this month's Cialis prescription and a couple of hamsters.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, go back to playing Sonic on your first generation Sega because your 2 dads will be home soon with this month's Cialis prescription and a couple of hamsters.


 
No Sanchita.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Madman mariconson.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

mariconson 




 Same as maricon but funnier
Hey you! Mariconson!
http://www.urbandictionary.com/products.php?term=mariconson&defid=2682372
maricon marica mariquita mariposon pajaro chupa pinga queer assbandit fudgepacker flamer gaylord fruit cocksucker homo fag


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

ive lost around 60 pounds over the past year....i do everything right except cardio....its pathetic 

i am ashamed

i was relatively lean at 210....at 14 years old....i was born to be big....evryone has genetic pros cons....if i ever get truly lean ill have beaten my demons.....size or power were never an issue ...like it is for some


----------



## SFW (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cj and i have similar bodyfat but im 100pounds heavier .....there ya go


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and i don't buy i was meant to be big so i am it's just liking food and giving yourself an out of the diet part of bodybuilding. i consider the people who really work that part of it to be doing a difficult part of TRAINING in what they eat to attain goals too. me and another female pmed about kos that he could get in good shape fairly fast that he's not that fat and he's strong as hell. the diet and cardio takes discipline and sacrifice and some just don't have what it takes to stick to that.



i go out of my way to compliment and criticise .....the only thing i wont tolerate is lies


like with curt and even azza....ive complimented and encouraged them many times only to get spat in my face.....


i come from boxing and football background ....those guys dont use kid gloves....i prefer harsh reality to motivate me.....most just want you to kiss there ass an tell them they are awesome......


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if i ever get truly lean ill have beaten my demons.....


 


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ....i prefer harsh reality to motivate me......


 
Harsh reality is you  won't get lean enough to be respectable in this lifetime.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah.....20,000 post over 2 boards of nothing but trolling....you da man


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah.....20,000 post over 2 boards of nothing but trolling....you da man



 WINNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah.....20,000 post over 2 boards of nothing but trolling....you da man


 
This ^^^ is the other harsh reality. You'll never be smarter than a hillbilly deer hunter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> .....the only thing i wont tolerate is lies......


 
 . . Anything Goes is founded on bullshit, so it sounds like you'll be packing your bags and GTFO . . . maybe Anabolic Minds is more your style . . at least there they'll pray for your retched soul


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> This ^^^ is the other harsh reality. You'll never be smarter than a hillbilly deer hunter.



dont hunt....i go to the store for meat...and i dont need a gun to be tough


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . Anything Goes is founded on bullshit, so it sounds like you'll be packing your bags and GTFO . . . maybe Anabolic Minds is more your style . . at least there they'll pray for your retched soul


 
TOUCHDOWN.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ...and i dont need a gun to be tough


 
No you don't because you hide behind your caretaker wife.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i go out of my way to compliment and criticise .....the only thing i wont tolerate is lies
> 
> 
> like with curt and even azza....ive complimented and encouraged them many times only to get spat in my face.....
> ...



I have complimented you many times as well KOS and your bum buddy Curt, not sure why you are hating on me, to cheer you up todays reality check is just in????????????..YOU ARE STILL FUCKING FAT!!!!!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> This ^^^ is the other harsh reality. You'll never be smarter than a hillbilly deer hunter.



Yes Eddie?????????..


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think him being fat is the problem.   Everyone is here to better themselves, learn, and keep motivation high.    The guy is just an annoying fucktard.   Quit ruining every thread on the board with your bullshit.   It's all I ask.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 17, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I don't think him being fat is the problem.   Everyone is here to better themselves, learn, and keep motivation high.    The guy is just an annoying fucktard.   Quit ruining every thread on the board with your bullshit.   *It's all I ask*.


Fuck what you ask, imbecile.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have complimented you many times as well KOS and your bum buddy Curt, not sure why you are hating on me, to cheer you up todays reality check is just in????????????..YOU ARE STILL FUCKING FAT!!!!!!!



hating cuz you talked shit at md thinking i couldn't see....yeah im fat...you look worse


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Curt doesn't have a narcissistic personality disorder though



I _don't?_ 

_i am zee sexay beast!_



Dark Geared God said:


> i do but I have the right to because of being J.t&D







REDDOG309 said:


> Actually CJ and I have similar bodyfat. *You have similar bodyfat to CJ and Me combined.*



lol



Madmann said:


> Yo(snip)



Oh, look who needs attention. 

*Stfu, Eddie!*

k thx bye



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i go out of my way to compliment and criticise .....the only thing i wont tolerate is lies
> 
> 
> like with curt and even azza....ive complimented and encouraged them many times only to get spat in my face.....
> ...



Harsh reality? 

Dude, it's a message board. As much as I love teh interwebz, this is NOT "harsh reality". It's just text. You take all this sooo seriously.   



hoyle21 said:


> I don't think him being fat is the problem.   Everyone is here to better themselves, learn, and keep motivation high.    *The guy is just an annoying fucktard.   Quit ruining every thread on the board with your bullshit.   It's all I ask.*



This.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Oh, look who needs attention.
> 
> *Stfu, Eddie!*
> 
> k thx bye


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ...



you must have noticed but i'm asking anyway.... the wing in Arnold's chair? i just saw it. cool.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive lost around 60 pounds over the past year....i do everything right except cardio....its pathetic
> 
> i am ashamed
> 
> i was relatively lean at 210....at 14 years old....i was born to be big....evryone has genetic pros cons....if i ever get truly lean ill have beaten my demons.....size or power were never an issue ...like it is for some




use that freebie gear you got and become unblubbed for the sake of the forum your pic is disturbing


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hating cuz you talked shit at md thinking i couldn't see....yeah im fat...you look worse



please elaborate, last time i looked when you were at MD you posted all that non training bullshit, that was before you were banned????????????.put us both in front of 6 hot looking women, i guarantee i will be picked by 5?????????????????????????????????you can have the trannie ????????????...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> please elaborate, last time i looked when you were at MD you posted all that non training bullshit, that was before you were banned????????????.put us both in front of 6 hot looking women, i guarantee i will be picked by 5?????????????????????????????????you can have the trannie ????????????...



the only problem with that scenario is that if there were 6 hot women placed in front of you and asked to pick one of you, they would probably slap and spit on you for even suggesting that there is world in which they would pick you. however you might have a chance with the tranny, I hear they are not too picky


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

oh and azza, Where the Fuck is my promised placebo review? if I dont see one soon there might be a mass negging coming your way


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you must have noticed but i'm asking anyway.... the wing in Arnold's chair? i just saw it. cool.



Believe it's a shot from his office when he was governor. I flipped the image and cropped it.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^ 





 <<<< Same chair?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

freaking nice. i did an image search and found it facing the other way.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^ Cool.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> oh and azza, Where the Fuck is my promised placebo review? if I dont see one soon there might be a mass negging coming your way



Placebo effect is over rated, all you do is buy a copy of Muscular Development, flip to the last 20 pages and talk yourself into buying pharm grade Anavar from Zoe labs or something that sounds like that and start growing before the package has even arrived, guaranteed delivery. Better still ask Jay Cutler what Muscletech cycle you should do and whether you would require a PCT??????you are on the road to killer growth my little vibrant car window licker??????.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> use that freebie gear you got and become unblubbed for the sake of the forum your pic is disturbing


----------



## Madmann (Jan 18, 2012)

*LOL @ THIS....*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *LOL @ THIS....*




Tell us about Jamal, Keywan, Lashon, Letrell and Tyrone LOL @ your gaping asshole after they ravaged it last night.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *LOL @ THIS....*



Your best ever post, keep it up???...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *Placebo effect* is over rated, all you do is buy a copy of Muscular Development, flip to the last 20 pages and talk yourself into buying pharm grade Anavar from Zoe labs or something that sounds like that and start growing before the package has even arrived, guaranteed delivery. Better still ask Jay Cutler what Muscletech cycle you should do and whether you would require a PCT??????you are on the road to killer growth my little vibrant car window licker??????.





And now for this message from my gag site:

*Placebo Brand*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And now for this message from my gag site:
> 
> *Placebo Brand*


this nigga curt is still pushing his shirt...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Every school needs a snot-nosed fat fuck to make fun of


 What exactly is hoyal trying to say


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

what the fuck is going on? DGG has become very talkative lately, has he renounced his vow of silence?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> this nigga curt is still pushing his shirt...



Sir Spamalot!






Will Brink Jr.! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Sir Spamalot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny you should say that i was going to start the DDG zone...i have 906 follower on twitter.I'll be fightin the placebo sells and abusers you might make the list..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> what the fuck is going on? DGG has become very talkative lately, has he renounced his vow of silence?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Funny you should say that i was going to start *the DDG zone...i have 906 follower on twitter.*I'll be fightin the placebo sells and abusers you might make the list..



Where da link? _i will follow!_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Where da link? _i will follow!_


 maybe i'll link you it will be our secret...maybe just maybe


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


>


I need a loyal amry of zombie I mean friends to rule the internet..no sure why people want to know about my ap sessions and placebo abuse but hey they love it..I think i got a few stalkers out there..


----------

